# Taking in a Pregnant Stray



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Guys!
We adopted 2 girls from Battersea a few years ago and they're doing really well.

We've been feeding a couple of strays in the garden and I've noticed that one appears to be pregnant. She appears to still be quite young herself.

I've taken her to the vet and she is not chipped and the neighbours agree she is a stray.

We are thinking about taking her in and keeping her.

However I would like some advice about her giving birth.

We are making a space for her in the conservatory away from the hubbub of the main part of the house and our other 2 cats.

She is still quite shy but we want to take her in and get used to us before she gives birth.

We will take her to the vets to get checked and flea treated.

Can you please advise me as to what to expect when she gives birth and how I can best make her comfortable?

Thanks!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No experience of pregnancy in cats, but bless you for taking her in


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very kind of you to give this girl a home. You are doing the right thing by finding a quiet area for her to give birth but should offer a couple of alternative sites for her. The majority of cats give birth without any trouble but it is wise to have your vet's number to hand just in case. Do you have any idea how far along she is? You should be able to see and feel kitten movements from around the 7th week and pregnancy should last approximately 9 weeks - you will need to keep her indoors to prevent her from finding somewhere outside to give birth.
A birthing/nest box can be made from a large cardboard box lined with puppy training pads and old sheeting or fleece - claws can get stuck in towelling so avoid that if you can.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Here she is.
There is another cat too, I think they could be siblings but they aren't keen on eachother.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Here she is again, with the other stray, aren't they gorgeous!?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bless her. It isn't uncommon for siblings to dislike each other. Do you know what sex the other cat is? If it is a male he is more than likely the father of the kittens, sibling or not.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the other is a girl, I'm pretty sure the father is another stray male that comes around, he's bit of an alpha and always scares my girls too. I want to try and catch the other cat as well and get her spayed and released before she also falls pregnant. What do you think?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

We have some incontinence pads from the hospital, would those be ok? Like the pampers baby changing sheets. It's hard to know how far along her pregnancy is, but she is quite a skinny cat and it makes her pregnant belly appear quite large.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Incontinence pads are great - same thing as puppy pads really. Catching the other cat to be spayed is a great idea - or even neutering if it turns out to be male. 
When you take the pregnant girl in for flea and worming treatment the vet may be able to give you an idea of how long she has to go but vets don't always get it right. I'd go by kitten movement as the best indication for now. Within a few days before birth her belly will 'drop' too


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

honeywillow said:


> We have some incontinence pads from the hospital, would those be ok? Like the pampers baby changing sheets. It's hard to know how far along her pregnancy is, but she is quite a skinny cat and it makes her pregnant belly appear quite large.


Inco pads are great! I have a pack for travelling, as I've never managed to break the habit one of my girls has of relieving herself not long after we set off... 

Bless you for taking her in  If you can catch the other cat and get it fixed too, that would be so good for them, too.


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll not be much use for offering advice on this one, but she's beautiful  best of luck with the birth x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> Hi Guys!
> We adopted 2 girls from Battersea a few years ago and they're doing really well.
> 
> We've been feeding a couple of strays in the garden and I've noticed that one appears to be pregnant. She appears to still be quite young herself.
> ...





Lurcherlad said:


> No experience of pregnancy in cats, but bless you for taking her in


I can't really help about the birthing side but wanted to say a huge Thankyou for taking in this little girl and letting her be part of your family! I'm sure she will repay you with lots of love! please keep us updated! Hugs!
XXX


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like it's worth seeing if there are people who will help with TNR (trap, neuter, return) where you live.

Good luck with the birth, and keep her in until she is spayed or she may well get pregnant again quite quickly. Lots of great advice at iCatCare, formerly the FAB:

http://www.icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous colouring both of them! I do hope all goes well! Bless you for taking such good care of the Mum! XXX


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for your words of encouragement everyone.
i will keep you updated for sure!


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

You're an angel making a home for her and looking after her. She's beautiful and I hope all goes well with the new babies. Xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

I've not been able to catch her or the other one yet, it's tough!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

we caught her this morning and i got an appointment with the vet this afternoon. 
she doesn't have fleas luckily and received worming treatment.
unfortunately she needed antibiotics so the vet fees were quite expensive all in.
she will need to learn to use the litter box too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

honeywillow said:


> we caught her this morning and i got an appointment with the vet this afternoon.
> she doesn't have fleas luckily and received worming treatment.
> unfortunately she needed antibiotics so the vet fees were quite expensive all in.
> she will need to learn to use the litter box too.


Try putting earth or sand in the litter box rather than cat litter, you may find she will use that more readily. Well done on getting her to the vets :Cat


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for taking care of these beautiful cats. I suspect by the colouring that the other cat is a girl too. I wish you all the luck in the world with the mum and kittens. 

Viv xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the earthsand suggestion, think i will try that instead.
she's exploring a little now and not hiding in the corner, finally gone into the bed Ive made her.
What do you think we should call her?
Our shortlist is
Ellie
Alice
Belle
Cinnanon
what do you guys think?


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

She's so pretty. I think Belle. :Cat


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

Another vote for Belle (that's my kitten's name).xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

honeywillow said:


> we caught her this morning and i got an appointment with the vet this afternoon.
> she doesn't have fleas luckily and received worming treatment.
> unfortunately she needed antibiotics so the vet fees were quite expensive all in.
> she will need to learn to use the litter box too.


Good news you caught her. Was wondering what she needed the antibiotics for? Hope all goes well with the birth.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

wow only just caught this thread , you my dear are a saint . It's a wonderful thing you have done. Both cats are very pretty. The mum looks very skinny to me I hope she's not too close to having them so you get chance to improve her condition before birth and all that breast feeding. Your doing great. X


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

She's pretty, I hope this birth goes well and she settles home.


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't have any experience of pregnant cats or birth but just wanted to say thank you so much for taking her in - dread to think of how tough it would have been for her and kittys on the street. You're an angel hope the birth goes well and please keep us updated x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for taking her in and looking after her (and looking after her potential sibling)  Such an amazing thing you are doing!

They're both so gorgeous!! You have another vote for Belle here too! :Cat


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words!
She is quite snuffly and had green mucus coming from her nostril so hopefully it will clear up before she gives birth.
Im hoping she will put on a bit of weight before then too.
My latest name idea is Poppy, or Emma. So undecided!

Another question, how soon shall I introduce my other cats to her? Don't want to stress her out but don't want to leave it too long either? What do you think?

ETA
She's using the litter tray just fine but hasn't pooed for over 24 hours?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

She might not be pooping because she hasn't got much in her system. Monitor her and may be call the vet by tomorrow for advice if things haven't changed.

I would keep her away until she gives birth. She might be more territorial currently and would be protective after the kittens are born.

Well done for taking her in She's a very lucky kitty.


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

ooh I love the name Poppy for her  definitely wait until after she's settled down and had the kittens before letting your other cats meet her


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> thanks for the earthsand suggestion, think i will try that instead.
> she's exploring a little now and not hiding in the corner, finally gone into the bed Ive made her.
> What do you think we should call her?
> Our shortlist is
> ...


Gorgeous! I'll go for Ellie! I like that!xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> She is quite snuffly and had green mucus coming from her nostril so hopefully it will clear up before she gives birth.
> Im hoping she will put on a bit of weight before then too.
> My latest name idea is Poppy, or Emma. So undecided!
> ...


Definitely Poppy. :Cat


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

After all of that we decided on Molly lol! 
yes, am keeping an eye out and will call vet if nothing by tomorrow


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just caught up with this, well done you on taking her in! Hope all goes well and Molly suits her


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Good Golly Miss Molly :Singing


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Molly is lovely! Like her! xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You're doing a wonderful thing by her! I hope you're able to catch and neuter the other one at some point. 
Molly suits her beautifully, love it!


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

she's beautiful x


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks everyone, she's done her number two now, so there's a relief!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

honeywillow said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> *She is quite snuffly and had green mucus coming from her nostril* so hopefully it will clear up before she gives birth.
> Im hoping she will put on a bit of weight before then too.
> My latest name idea is Poppy, or Emma. So undecided!
> ...


Guess the snot is what the antibiotics are for. Hope they clear it up.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That is such a nice picture of her looking very snug

Hopefully the antibiotics are working.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

yes, that's right, it appears to be getting better after three days worth of doses.
now it's just a waiting game!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

She's still not given birth yet but she is really big now, we are waiting anxiously! Will post again as soon as she has!


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

the cpl will also trap and spay for you if you haven't thought of contacting them already , they may also lend you a cat trap so you could trap her yourself so it may be worth contacting them.

http://www.cats.org.uk/ if you ring the main number 03000 12 12 12 they will put you in touch with your area branch.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can't be long now. Hope the next pic will be Mum and some lovely kittens. Any news on the other cat?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

The vets won't won't give Poppy the snip unless I put up found posters around, and I haven't had the chance.
Catching her won't be a problem as she even wants to come in the house now, but I think she may have already been pregnant as well as she's starting to look rather large as well now....oh dear.
Will try giving cats a call.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> The vets won't won't give Poppy the snip unless I put up found posters around, and I haven't had the chance.
> Catching her won't be a problem as she even wants to come in the house now, but I think she may have already been pregnant as well as she's starting to look rather large as well now....oh dear.
> Will try giving cats a call.


 call the cats protection and other local cat rescues and list her as found with them , i wouldn't have thought you would have much problem getting her spayed then


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello!
She gave birth to four lovely kittens early this morning. Ive hardly slept a wink!
Mum n babies doing well


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, well done Poppy! Four little beauties 

And well done to you, too - time for a nap?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news, they look gorgeous.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Very pretty kittens, hope all goes well with them.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fantastic news!!! Mum and babies looking absolutely gorgeous!! 

She is ever so lucky to have you! xxx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Cutieees


----------



## Debzfin (Mar 25, 2014)

Just read your story. U have done a wonderful thing. Mum and kittens look great.
Hope you are are able to sort something with the other one. Lots of kitten cuddles for u soon. Well done!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations to you all. Mum looks very content. The little tortie and white is gorgeous


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Well done you and well done mum  They're so cute x


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

9 Hours after the fourth kitten was born, she had a fifth! three gingers all together!
All are well! 

Thanks for the lovely replies.
Mum is Molly, Tabby is Shadow, Calico is Angel, the three gingers are Gingersnap and probably Tigger and Milo (I just thought of that just now lol!)


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Oops, heres the pic


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry, can't really give you any advice. Just wanted to say, well done to you for taking her in and looking after them both
Hope every thing goes well with the birth, good luck.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bet the last one was a surprise, think he should be called Tardy .


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> 9 Hours after the fourth kitten was born, she had a fifth! three gingers all together!
> All are well!
> 
> Thanks for the lovely replies.
> Mum is Molly, Tabby is Shadow, Calico is Angel, the three gingers are Gingersnap and probably Tigger and Milo (I just thought of that just now lol!)





honeywillow said:


> Oops, heres the pic


So sweet!! Kept the last one as a nice surprise for you!

Such lovely names :-D

Eeeee Milo is the name of my little ginger boy!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Oops, heres the pic


The whole family this time


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

two days old!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

She's just done something strange, Ive woken up due to kitten crying and she's taken Angel the small calico girl out of the box and Ive found her on the floor next to my bed, without thinking much I put her back with her brothers. Then tried to go back to sleep only to find Molly has taken Angel out again and it seems like Molly was going to try to hide her Under my radiator in the corner next to my bedside drawers. Again I just sleepily put her back.
What was she trying to do?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Shes done it again, this time with a ginger, just feeding him seperately from the rest of the litter. Shes squeezing herself under the radiator. Shes going back and forth between their cries like she doesn't jnow what to do


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> She's just done something strange, Ive woken up due to kitten crying and she's taken Angel the small calico girl out of the box and Ive found her on the floor next to my bed, without thinking much I put her back with her brothers. Then tried to go back to sleep only to find Molly has taken Angel out again and it seems like Molly was going to try to hide her Under my radiator in the corner next to my bedside drawers. Again I just sleepily put her back.
> What was she trying to do?





honeywillow said:


> Shes done it again, this time with a ginger, just feeding him seperately from the rest of the litter. Shes squeezing herself under the radiator. Shes going back and forth between their cries like she doesn't jnow what to do


I'm sorry that I cannot help much with this, as I have no experience with newborn kittens  I have had a quick look online for you though and it seems the most popular answer (if she is doing it with more than one kitten) is that she does not feel safe where her and her babies are currently being kept! If she is going to the radiator, maybe she feels where she is at the moment it is not warm enough for the babies?

Has she taken both kittens to the same place(ish)? Maybe she feels safer there and could be moved there to see if she stops doing it? Sorry this is just a thought and from me having a quick look online and I am sure someone with plenty of experience will be able to help you soon enough 

Thanks for the beautiful photo, they are just perfect and mum looks lovely


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hopefully one of the experienced breeders will see this and advise.
Sometimes they do try and 'dump' a kitten if they can sense it has health issues, or even if it is just the smallest.
They do also often try and move nests for various reasons and it actually sounds as if she is just a bit confused, being a young mum.
Can you put a second nesting box in the position she is moving them to? Otherwise I would just keep popping the moved kittens back in the nest with her.
Of course you know she must not be allowed outside access right now....I would also try and contain her in one room.
( reminds me that my Nellie repeatedly kept dumping the smallest of her litter.....I found him in the coal bunker under the stairs one time! he survived, right up till the age of 20)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Cats do sometimes reject sickly kittens but it sounds more like dissatisfaction with her current nest. That may be because she considers it not private enough. (Does she have a box only open at the front and covered by a towel or blanket or similar?) I think it is possibly an instinctive (meaning she doesn't know why she is doing it) reaction against her current nest. Have you changed the bedding? Cats will move kittens to prevent predators locating the nest by smell, so bedding has to be changed frequently.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

QOTN said:


> Cats do sometimes reject sickly kittens but it sounds more like dissatisfaction with her current nest. That may be because she considers it not private enough. (Does she have a box only open at the front and covered by a towel or blanket or similar?) I think it is possibly an instinctive (meaning she doesn't know why she is doing it) reaction against her current nest. Have you changed the bedding? Cats will move kittens to prevent predators locating the nest by smell, so bedding has to be changed frequently.


You explain it so much more succinctly than I did, but that is pretty much what I was trying to say.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Please let us know how it all progresses  xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> You explain it so much more succinctly than I did, but that is pretty much what I was trying to say.


Sorry if you think I was just repeating what you said, Paddypaws! In my experience the clean bedding is usually what solves the problem but I did not want anyone to think I discounted other possible reasons.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you're all invaluable.
Her box is very open, I think i will get her another, I agree she seems to want a 'roof'.
Otherwise I weighed them all today for the first time. The little calico girl Angel is the lightest with the tabby heaviest.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

QOTN said:


> Sorry if you think I was just repeating what you said, Paddypaws! In my experience the clean bedding is usually what solves the problem but I did not want anyone to think I discounted other possible reasons.


No!!! I wasn't inferring that at all!
I was trying to think of a way to politely suggest that the bedding might smell ( to the cat) but couldn't word it properly so just blathered on for a bit.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet pics, Well done for caring. kitty looks so happy


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Evening all, I've been thinking, shall I get a large cage? That way I can cover it with a blanket, the lip of the gate will hopefully keep the kittens in for a while when they become more mobile whilst Molly comes and goes freely and help to limit mess for at least an extra week or two, or should I not bother with the expense?


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a great fan of cardboard boxes as they are cheap, replaceable if soiled, adaptable (each time you get a new box you can vary the height of the cut out entry lip) and as they get bigger, the kitties will be able to enjoy a nice chew on the edge . If Molly likes a roof, you can always make one out of another bit of cardboard or drape a bit of cloth over!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Evening all, I've been thinking, shall I get a large cage? That way I can cover it with a blanket, the lip of the gate will hopefully keep the kittens in for a while when they become more mobile whilst Molly comes and goes freely and help to limit mess for at least an extra week or two, or should I not bother with the expense?


I never used a pen but my kittens were always in the kitten room. They won't start wandering about just yet so, if you have them in one room, it will give you time to make sure their environment is safe and block off places you would rather they did not explore for a while.

Many people do have a pen with a top opening or doors on the top half of the front but some girls try to drag their babies out of them so it does depend whether Molly is likely to accept a pen. I always think the bed, tray and food all look so close together in a kitten pen but plenty of breeders use them.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

I asked because I was reading through the foster cat advice sheets a Celia Hammond lady sent me and it said that they advise against keeping the foster family in you room as very quickly the cute immobile newborns become boisterous older mobile kittens and it made me think.
I already can't sleep very well as I wake up everytime I hear them cry, worried Molly has decided to lie down on an undesired kitten, or something silly!

Might move them to my sons room and he can sleep in my room for a while maybe.

I made her up another roofed box in the place she'd been bringing them that night, but she hasn't moved the litter.
Weighed them all and they've all put on around 20g. Angel is still the smallest and Im keeping an eye on her. 

Have a lovely day cat lovers!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> I asked because I was reading through the foster cat advice sheets a Celia Hammond lady sent me and it said that they advise against keeping the foster family in you room as very quickly the cute immobile newborns become boisterous older mobile kittens and it made me think.
> I already can't sleep very well as I wake up everytime I hear them cry, worried Molly has decided to lie down on an undesired kitten, or something silly!
> 
> Might move them to my sons room and he can sleep in my room for a while maybe.
> ...


Glad to hear she hasn't moved any of the litter  she must have been saying she preferred it there!

Moving them into one room sounds like a good idea!

Thanks for the update :Cat


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> I asked because I was reading through the foster cat advice sheets a Celia Hammond lady sent me and it said that they advise against keeping the foster family in you room as very quickly the cute immobile newborns become boisterous older mobile kittens and it made me think.
> I already can't sleep very well as I wake up everytime I hear them cry, worried Molly has decided to lie down on an undesired kitten, or something silly!
> Might move them to my sons room and he can sleep in my room for a while maybe.
> I made her up another roofed box in the place she'd been bringing them that night, but she hasn't moved the litter.
> ...


I used to sleep in my kitten room for the first three weeks just to make sure all was well but definitely they will drive you out clambering about when they are mobile. You might also need to cover furnishings to prevent them using soft things rather than a litter tray!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm here to pick your brains again please!
ANGEL is still putting on weight but only by about half compared to the others. Shes putting on roughly 10g a day while the boys are putting on about 15-20g. 
Should I be worried?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> I'm here to pick your brains again please!
> ANGEL is still putting on weight but only by about half compared to the others. Shes putting on roughly 10g a day while the boys are putting on about 15-20g.
> Should I be worried?


She is putting on weight which is good. The time to worry is when they start losing. I think you said Angel was smaller when she was born. She should ideally double her birth weight in the first week.

Try to watch when the babies are suckling. If she is being pushed out by the bigger kittens, it would be a good idea to help her by stopping the others disturbing her when she is feeding.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

honeywillow said:


> I'm here to pick your brains again please!
> ANGEL is still putting on weight but only by about half compared to the others. Shes putting on roughly 10g a day while the boys are putting on about 15-20g.
> Should I be worried?


I remember one of the experienced breeders recommending that you view weight gain as a percentage of the present weight.....in which case it makes sense that her total weight gain is smaller than the beefier boys.


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Absolutely stunning thank you for sharing them. I just love the three little redheads


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Great thanks! 
Yes I have to sometimes help her find a space as I have on occasion found her not suckling while the rest were.
Will be sure to keep my eyes on her.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

5 days old


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> 5 days old


I am in love!!!!! So gorgeous, thank you for sharing xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Todays cute pic!
Molly is on her third week of antibiotics!
Kittens doing well and gaining weight!

How soon can I start stroking and handling the kittens more?
I only pick them up to weigh them or move them if necessary.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Starting to tell the reds apart now.
Gingersnap has the most prominent stripes, Milo is silky short haired and Tigger is the largest fluffball!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The sensitive period is from about 2 to 8 weeks, so once their eyes are open & ears stood up.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Starting to tell the reds apart now.
> Gingersnap has the most prominent stripes, Milo is silky short haired and Tigger is the largest fluffball!


Awww! That's one oober cute picture. Gosh your doing well for a first time. Very well done you so far. You have stepped up to the plate magnificently .x


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Here she is.
> There is another cat too, I think they could be siblings but they aren't keen on eachother.


Oh she is lovely and how kind of you to take her in. She will be so thankful for your kindness, poor little girl. I'm sorry I don't have any experience with pregnancies but well done you for what you're doing and I hope it all goes very well. Keep us posted on here won't you.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Todays cute pic!
> Molly is on her third week of antibiotics!
> Kittens doing well and gaining weight!
> 
> ...


I used to handle as much as possible from day 1. In that way they find human hands as normal as their mother's touch.

Just because I love genetics, are all the ginger kittens boys?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww thanks guys, it's been such a learning curve and a wonderful experience. Their eyes started opening today, except for Angel the little girl.
Gaining weight well.
Will keep you posted on their progress!
Todays cute pics!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> I used to handle as much as possible from day 1. In that way they find human hands as normal as their mother's touch.
> 
> Just because I love genetics, are all the ginger kittens boys?


Yes all the gingers are boys as far as I can tell.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Yes all the gingers are boys as far as I can tell.


So all you know about the dad is that he has the white spotting gene and is either a carrier of classic or classic based. What colour is the cat you suspected of fathering the kittens?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww congratulations! Well done sweet poppy your babies are just beautiful! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well done for taking her in, wow her babies are gorgeous, lovely pictures, are you tempted to keep any or do you have enough, I am sure you will have no trouble finding them homes,_


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> So all you know about the dad is that he has the white spotting gene and is either a carrier of classic or classic based. What colour is the cat you suspected of fathering the kittens?


There are two, one is white bellied and ginger tabby backed, the other is white bellied and grey tabby backed.
Please tell me more about the way the kitten colours are determined. I heard different kittens from the same litter can have different fathers?



colliemerles said:


> _well down for taking her in, wow her babies are gorgeous, lovely pictures, are you tempted to keep any or do you have enough, I am sure you will have no trouble finding them homes,_


We may keep Molly and one kitten or a kitten and rehome Molly with a kitten elsewhere, otherwise they all have a home to go to already!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Awww congratulations! Well done sweet poppy your babies are just beautiful! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


Poppy is the name of Mollys 'sister' who we still feed out back. Shes always trying to come in the house and we let her in the back room from the garden from time to time.
Shes so silky soft and friendly!


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> There are two, one is white bellied and ginger tabby backed, the other is white bellied and grey tabby backed.
> Please tell me more about the way the kitten colours are determined. I heard different kittens from the same litter can have different fathers?
> 
> We may keep Molly and one kitten or a kitten and rehome Molly with a kitten elsewhere, otherwise they all have a home to go to already!


If you can you should definitely keep Molly, she'll be so grateful that you helped her and her little ones when they needed it most, you've got a new friend for life there


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> There are two, one is white bellied and ginger tabby backed, the other is white bellied and grey tabby backed.
> Please tell me more about the way the kitten colours are determined. I heard different kittens from the same litter can have different fathers?


It is possible for a litter to have more than one sire but I am not sure how often it happens in practice. If one of your gingers were a girl, the sire would have to be ginger. If your non-ginger tabby is a girl, the sire would have to be non-ginger too. If your non-ginger tabby is a boy, it is not possible to tell which of the two is the sire. The tabby's classic pattern is recessive so both parents have to carry it but non-tabbies also have tabby patterns underneath their plain coats.

Angel's pattern is what tells us the sire must be white spotted because Molly is not but to have had Angel she must carry the non-tabby (non-agouti) gene.

I am sure you have now had far more information than you bargained for so I will stop rambling!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> We have some incontinence pads from the hospital, would those be ok? Like the pampers baby changing sheets. It's hard to know how far along her pregnancy is, but she is quite a skinny cat and it makes her pregnant belly appear quite large.


She is a skinny little soul isn't she - thank heavens she has found you. It's heartbreaking how many cats and dogs are just dumped and neglected, and left to fend for themselves. Thank you so much for giving her the home she needs and deserves


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for giving her such a lovely home, they found you and chose you as their slave!  xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Angel's pattern is what tells us the sire must be white spotted because Molly is not but to have had Angel she must carry the non-tabby (non-agouti) gene.
> 
> I am sure you have now had far more information than you bargained for so I will stop rambling!


LOL! yes more than i bargained for.
So does that mean neither of the cats I thought were the father are?

I wonder if I can claim kitten maintenance from the father cats owner lol!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just caught up on this thread! What gorgeous kittens and the mum is beautiful too!

I ended up taking in a Mum and her 5 kittens when they were three weeks old, as the smack head looking after them wasn't doing the best of jobs, and threatened to throw them all on the railway track. He was feeding the mum every other day with just a tin of dog food! So I basically TOLD him I was taking them and he was fine with that. 

I really distinctly remember taking the kittens cus I could only hold three, and the mum cat - my cat Mara now - she just trotted along behind quite happily. I spent at least an hour a day with the kitties playing with them and it was one of the hardest working but happiest times of my life  Until they all got ring worm and then the hard work trebled lol lol 

I always felt for Mum as she seemed constantly shattered, and it was sweet when she began to trust me and wanted to leave the kittens with me. She'd sneak off into the bathroom and sleep in the sink - it must have been the only place they couldn't reach her!

One of the kittens pics I used to bribe friends into taking one home


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

QOTN said:


> It is possible for a litter to have more than one sire but I am not sure how often it happens in practice. If one of your gingers were a girl, the sire would have to be ginger. If your non-ginger tabby is a girl, the sire would have to be non-ginger too. If your non-ginger tabby is a boy, it is not possible to tell which of the two is the sire. The tabby's classic pattern is recessive so both parents have to carry it but non-tabbies also have tabby patterns underneath their plain coats.
> 
> Angel's pattern is what tells us the sire must be white spotted because Molly is not but to have had Angel she must carry the non-tabby (non-agouti) gene.
> 
> I am sure you have now had far more information than you bargained for so I will stop rambling!


No the wonder I am frightened of Science! It is so incomprehensible . . .

Molly is a very unusual-looking tabby - a quite unique colour, I think. And I wish I could take all the gingers - orange is my favourite boy-cat colour (flecky tortoiseshell if my favourite girl-cat colour).

I have to confess, though, that I haven't yet come across any cat colour that I _don't_ like.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes Molly and Poppy are so unusual. They are like golden tabbies with patches or streaks of ginger. Poppy has lots more ginger than Molly. Poppy has patches and Molly has 'highlights' lol!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Yes Molly and Poppy are so unusual. They are like golden tabbies with patches or streaks of ginger. Poppy has lots more ginger than Molly. Poppy has patches and Molly has 'highlights' lol!


Forgive me if this adds to your confusion but Molly and Poppy are both Tortie-tabbies. The 'extra' colour is the red gene which is why you have red boys. They only need one red gene to be red. Red girls have to inherit red from both parents. If they have only one red gene they are tortie like M & P. That is why I was interested to know if Shadow is a girl. If S is a girl the ginger could not be the sire but if S is a boy either of your suspects could be to blame as long as all the reds are boys.

(Perhaps you could be cunning and claim maintenance from both of them!)


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

That is soooo interesting! 
Wow, ok so they are tortie tabbies, is calling Angel calico/tortie correct?
And Shadow is a tabby? The reds are just red?
Its all so fascinating!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> That is soooo interesting!
> Wow, ok so they are tortie tabbies, is calling Angel calico/tortie correct?
> And Shadow is a tabby? The reds are just red?
> Its all so fascinating!


It is perfectly acceptable to call Angel a calico (I cannot see any tabby on her) but in GCCF we would just call her tortie and white.

Without a DNA test it is not possible to tell whether the reds are tabby or not. Because the red gene masks the black colour underneath, the tabby pattern shows even if they are non-tabby. All three look to have the classic pattern.

Shadow is a classic tabby in GCCF (sometimes called blotched.) I think Molly's pattern is mackerel (might be spotted which would be the other option,) but Poppy's is classic.

In view of the predominance of classic tabby pattern, it might be worth looking at your two 'suspects' to see if either show the tramlines down the back and the oysters on the side. If so you have probably found your 'guilty party.'


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> Poppy is the name of Mollys 'sister' who we still feed out back. Shes always trying to come in the house and we let her in the back room from the garden from time to time.
> Shes so silky soft and friendly!


Awww Sorry Hun I did mean Molly! They are all gorgeous anyway! LOL!!! XXX


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to call Angel a calico (I cannot see any tabby on her) but in GCCF we would just call her tortie and white.
> 
> Without a DNA test it is not possible to tell whether the reds are tabby or not. Because the red gene masks the black colour underneath, the tabby pattern shows even if they are non-tabby. All three look to have the classic pattern.
> 
> ...


Amazing, Angel has one spot of tabbie like shadow on her side, I will try to get a pic in a mo for you, I know I said before but it really is amazing and fascinating

Molly has spots on her belly I think I recall.
Will also try to get pics of the potential papas.
p.s what is GCCF??!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Here you can see the ginger boys patterns and Angel has a tabby patch on her shoulder, but hard to make out in low light.

Also a pic of Molly from above and the side maybe not spots after all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

honeywillow said:


> Amazing, Angel has one spot of tabbie like shadow on her side, I will try to get a pic in a mo for you, I know I said before but it really is amazing and fascinating
> 
> Molly has spots on her belly I think I recall.
> Will also try to get pics of the potential papas.
> p.s what is GCCF??!


GCCF - Governing Council of the Cat Fancy - the main governing body for registering pedigree cats in the UK


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Here you can see the ginger boys patterns and Angel has a tabby patch on her shoulder, but hard to make out in low light.
> 
> Also a pic of Molly from above and the side maybe not spots after all.


Oh my goodness, I am actually in love! Mum and babies are the definition of beautiful xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Angel
10 days old
Eyes still not as open as the rest


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Milo the silky red


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Big Boy Shadow


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

They are honestly all so beautiful. You must be just as proud as Molly is! What are your other cat(s) thinking of this? I can't remember if you said you had one or two, are they aware that all this is going on. What an experience for you all.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Fluffy Big Tigger


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Noisy Gingersnap


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Chelsea Roderick said:


> They are honestly all so beautiful. You must be just as proud as Molly is! What are your other cat(s) thinking of this? I can't remember if you said you had one or two, are they aware that all this is going on. What an experience for you all.


Yes Honey and Willow know Molly is in my room. They miss coming in to sleep with me and I do too!
I'm wondering when to let Molly start exploring the house and worried if she will come back to her kittens.
Not sure what to do in that respect really...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If Molly is generally a good mum she should come back to her kittens without any fuss - usually if she hears them squeaking. I would be more careful about allowing Honey and Willow any access to the kittens in case they or Molly aren't happy with that. My other girls will look and seem to think 'oh kittens' and then walk away but I did have one who attacked another mum and would steal other kittens


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am honestly in love!!! I look forward to your updates  xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Big Boy Shadow


I have an apology to make to Shadow. I called him a classic tabby when he clearly is not. He is mackerel or spotted like his mother.

I wonder if Angel does have a different sire from the others. She is slightly behind in development compared with the others so could have been conceived at a later date. Pure speculation but very interesting.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I wonder if Angel does have a different sire from the others. She is slightly behind in development compared with the others so could have been conceived at a later date. Pure speculation but very interesting.


That would be interesting. 
Would means she's a little premature basically? Is she the one who arrived a little after the others?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Ely01 said:


> That would be interesting.
> Would means she's a little premature basically? Is she the one who arrived a little after the others?


No I missed the first two kittens birth which were Angel and Shadow. Angel dried first so my guess is she was born first. I think Milo was born last but with the gingers it was hard to tell them apart at first.
It becomes even more curious!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> No I missed the first two kittens birth which were Angel and Shadow. Angel dried first so my guess is she was born first. I think Milo was born last but with the gingers it was hard to tell them apart at first.
> It becomes even more curious!


Ah, ok, my mistake.
Perhaps younger Angel was nearer to the exit then? 

But anyway, whether she is premature or not, the most important is that she's doing well.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What can I say - absolutely adorable


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Getting big now, Tigger is even starting to wobbly walk and no longer paddles around. Shadows eyes are fully open and bless little Angel still a few days behind her brothers. But all still gaining weight.

Molly's antibiotics don't seem to be working. I'm worried that they will all have this cold soon and not sure what the vet bills will be if it doesn't clear up in the next couple of days. Eek!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Getting big now, Tigger is even starting to wobbly walk and no longer paddles around. Shadows eyes are fully open and bless little Angel still a few days behind her brothers. But all still gaining weight.
> 
> Molly's antibiotics don't seem to be working. I'm worried that they will all have this cold soon and not sure what the vet bills will be if it doesn't clear up in the next couple of days. Eek!


Goodness me, isn't Shadow *wide? *They are doing really well, so Molly cannot be very poorly. I do wonder if Molly has chronic rhinitis from a previous infection with herpesvirus. It can cause damage to the bones in the nose and set up a low grade localised infection. The kittens may not even be at risk. If she is a herpes carrier the only worry would be if she shed virus because of the stress of labour and lactation. Although I don't have much faith in it, some research has shown a benefit from supplementing with lysine at times of stress in an attempt to prevent the virus resurfacing. Worth a try and no side effects as lysine is just an amino acid.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I'd like some more advice please if you could oblige me once more.

When it comes to rehoming them, how important is it do you think to be rehomed in pairs? Is it so bad to rehome them singly? 
Everyone who has said they want a kitten, wants only one kitten. Of course I've taken it upon myself now fulfill that responsibility of finding them good homes, however I doubt if I try to rehome them in pairs it would be received very well and I would end up keeping the whole lot which in the long term I simply can't afford. 

What do you think?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It is nice for kittens to go in pairs but you need to be realistic too - not everyone wants two.
A kitten that is going to be left alone for 8 or 9 hours a day while its owners are at work may become bored and destructive, leading to them being left outside at too young an age so I would look for owners where someone will be around for at least part of the day or that already have another cat. Don't just let them go because someone wants one - you need to be happy about the home being offered.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What Lynn says. You also need to make sure new owners are aware of the possible costs of having a cat and ideally the kittens will be neutered, chipped & vaccinated before they leave you which means the new owners won't be getting a kitten for £20.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, that helps a lot.
Aread there any other questions I should ask before I let them go? 
Is it better that I get them chipped and so on and then ask to be reimbursed by the new owner, or trust that they will do it under contract?


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I'd ask to meet the person and see them with kitties/kitty before making a decision.
And make sure as was said that tgey are aware of costs and that you'd hope they'd get the kitten neutered because so and so. Explain why (when I got my kitten it was something I had no idea about and I found deciding what to do a challenge. It took hearing about roaming toms and kittens in shelters to decide neutering was the thing to do).

In pairs or alone is fine I guess, ask the people who are interested if they'd like two so they can keep eachother company, but if they only want one that's absolutely fine, as long as they can interact with it. 

I only have one but then working freelance I'm in quite a bit. Oleg is a happy cat 
People working outside may be fine too if they spend some time home daily!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

honeywillow said:


> Thanks, that helps a lot.
> Aread there any other questions I should ask before I let them go?
> Is it better that I get them chipped and so on and then ask to be reimbursed by the new owner, or trust that they will do it under contract?


The experience of the local rescue where I live is that you can't rely on new owners to chip, vaccinate, neuter etc. even if they have a voucher to get it done for free.  As a result the vet they use (and I use) neuters any kittens before they are homed - I have no idea if they chip them or not. (quite a few breeders have also found that contracts can't be enforced)

Since these are rescue kittens it will hopefully be possible to find a vet who will neuter them young - the vet I and my rescue use will neuter from 8 weeks.

http://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/neutering/enr/menu-early-neutering

The alternative is Easipetcare, not sure if there is a branch anywhere near you. They are very keenly priced for vaccinating & neutering especially on younger pets.

http://www.easipetcare.com/centres/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, if you live in SE2, SE3, SE6, SE7, SE8, SE9, SE10, SE12, SE13, SE14, SE18, SE28, DA1, DA2, DA5, DA6, DA7, DA8, DA14, DA15, DA16, DA17, DA18, E14, or E16:

http://www.animal-clinic.co.uk/offers/pet-vaccinations-for-only-10.shtml

Celia Hammond might also be worth looking into:
http://www.celiahammond.org/index.php


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, antibiotics are finished so I will probably be taking them all to the vets tomorrow.
but in the meantime, some cute pics!
Angels eyes are fully open now. They are all more alert and awake for longer bursts now.
Tigger has overtaken Shadow and is now the heaviest boy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Such beautiful photos. Lovely to see they are coming along so well.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Hey guys, antibiotics are finished so I will probably be taking them all to the vets tomorrow.
> but in the meantime, some cute pics!
> Angels eyes are fully open now. They are all more alert and awake for longer bursts now.
> Tigger has overtaken Shadow and is now the heaviest boy.


The babies look very healthy. I would be wary of taking them to the vets unless they are poorly. They are vulnerable to infection when they are so young. If you are worried about Molly, you could take her but leave them at home and ask the vet about the babies if you are concerned. Vets always say bring all the kittens but I never did even if one had to go for any reason.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

I've heard some of the kittens sneezing too so I think I should probably take them all in to be safe.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't really know much about it but do you think that it could be FIV?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> I don't really know much about it but do you think that it could be FIV?


If that is what you are worried about, I definitely would not take the kittens to the vet. Just get Molly tested when you go. I am intrigued as to why you think it could be FIV. Does Molly have any signs other than the respiratory ones you have mentioned before?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> I don't really know much about it but do you think that it could be FIV?


You could ask your vet to test Molly for FIV as if she was positive if could be passed to the kittens but cats can go on for years without showing symptoms. I would be more inclined to think if they have something, it could be a respiratory infection/cat flu.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes kittens sneeze because they sneeze, just like we do. Are they feeding well? Gaining weight? Any weepy eyes or nasal discharge? Are they behaving normally?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful photos xxxx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Like I said I don't really know much about FIV, I'm sure I am over thinking. Maybe she just needs a different type of antibiotics. She is well besides the nasal discharge and sneezing.

And you're right, the kittens don't have any nasal discharge, so I'm sure they are fine and I am just worrying too much.

Also good news is that Molly herself must be putting on weight as I can no longer feel the bumps of her spine when I stroke her so yay! I'm so happy for her. I mean she is still a petite little thing but thank God for that!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Like I said I don't really know much about FIV, I'm sure I am over thinking. Maybe she just needs a different type of antibiotics. She is well besides the nasal discharge and sneezing.
> 
> And you're right, the kittens don't have any nasal discharge, so I'm sure they are fine and I am just worrying too much.
> 
> Also good news is that Molly herself must be putting on weight as I can no longer feel the bumps of her spine when I stroke her so yay! I'm so happy for her. I mean she is still a petite little thing but thank God for that!


Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!! I have been looking forward to an update! They are so unbelievably adorable, my heart just melted and I am now feeling really broody... They are just perfect and I am in love <3 xxx

P.S Look at thier little feet and claws!!! so cute.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

2 weeks old today!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Like I said I don't really know much about FIV, I'm sure I am over thinking. Maybe she just needs a different type of antibiotics. She is well besides the nasal discharge and sneezing.
> 
> And you're right, the kittens don't have any nasal discharge, so I'm sure they are fine and I am just worrying too much.
> 
> Also good news is that Molly herself must be putting on weight as I can no longer feel the bumps of her spine when I stroke her so yay! I'm so happy for her. I mean she is still a petite little thing but thank God for that!


If she is well and just a bit snotty, I think It is far more likely that Molly has chronic rhinitis rather than a fatal disease! If she only sneezes to get rid of the discharge I would guess that is the answer. There are other possibilities such as a foreign body if the discharge is out of one nostril only or possibly a fungal infection but since she does look so happy with her babies I would want to leave further investigation until they are older.

The kittens look bursting with health and she cannot be very ill if she is feeding them so well and putting on weight at the same time. I understand why you are worried because you know nothing of her history but it is possible there just is nothing much to know.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> 2 weeks old today!


That 2 weeks went by so quickly! Absolutely gorgeous, and mum looks so content! Well done you  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They do look a happy, healthy little bunch :Cat I wouldn't worry overmuch.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Today's pics!
look at those blue eyes


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are so gorgeous :Cat Little Angel is just adorable :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful little kittens Mum looks very contented with her babies! Thanks for posting the gorgeous pics! XXX


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

They get more adorable every day! <3 They're so big!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Today's pics!
> look at those blue eyes


I am literally in love with your ginger boy (the one that you've posted on his own, what is his name?), i think it's because he reminds me of my Milo! They're all so gorgeous and getting so big <3 xxx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

loroll1991 said:


> I am literally in love with your ginger boy (the one that you've posted on his own, what is his name?), i think it's because he reminds me of my Milo! They're all so gorgeous and getting so big <3 xxx


That's Gingersnap, he has the most stripes, Milo is the silky haired red boy, Tigger is the fluffy Big red boy with hardly any back stripes.
I really want to get a pic of them all in a line so I can differentiate their faces and not just their backs.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> That's Gingersnap, he has the most stripes, Milo is the silky haired red boy, Tigger is the fluffy Big red boy with hardly any back stripes.
> I really want to get a pic of them all in a line so I can differentiate their faces and not just their backs.


They're so precious! And growing so big, so fast  I have to say I love the choice of name for Milo ;-) looking forward to more updates! Xx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow....just caught up on thread and they have all got so big!! Little angels beautiful eyes! I'm in love with them! adorable babies!! Mums looking great too!! Xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Managed to get all the red boys faces and make a collage, they still look so similar I can't tell them apart yet by fave alone.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow seems to follow Angel around a lot


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Mmmwah, love you Lil sis


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Godammit! I am so kitten broody right now!!! They're just too cute!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Aaaw, they all look so gorgeous.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

They are all so gorgeous! The photo of Angel and Gingersnap remind me of the first time I ever saw my Millie and Milo, we knew we couldn't separate them as they were cuddling and kissing each other. Sweetest thing! Thanks for sharing the photos, OH can blame you for my kitten brudyness now


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

So the vet saw Molly and said she had a slightly high temperature. There are no other options for antibiotics so all I can do is keep an eye on her she said, even though Molly's appetite has dipped a bit.
She said I should be feeding Molly kitten food and not adult food, which I didn't really understand.
She also said that when the kittens are 4 weeks I should take Molly away from them for 3 or 4 days so that her milk dries up, but that seems a bit strange to me and a somewhat unnatural thing to do. Anyone else have thoughts on that?
The kittens are all starting to walk a bit now and their ears are popping up slowly. Their development is such a wonder to watch and when they are awake and alert it's so much fun to watch.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Three weeks old today!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are growing fast and all look so beautiful. Hope Molly will be OK.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry that I can't advise or help with the queries you raised, but I know a lot of people will be able to help when they see your post!

I am truly in love, they're growing so quick and look just perfect, Angel is such a gorgeous girl and little Gingersnap, they've taken my heart haha! Xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Lovely babies. Smashing photos. I would not take mum away! Never. She will slow her milk as she starts to ween them.

One of my cats had a nasal infection, took 3 different antibiotics and 3 weeks to clear.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

The vet implied it might be cat flu and that once she is vaccinated she should be OK. I do hope so as the kittens seem to be sneezing more frequently, but no runny noses.
Let's see.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> The vet implied it might be cat flu and that once she is vaccinated she should be OK. I do hope so as the kittens seem to be sneezing more frequently, but no runny noses.
> Let's see.


Please don't take the kittens away from Molly so early. They are most unlikely to be weaned so young. My girls fed their kittens until they left for their new homes long after they were eating solid food. Kitten food may be better for Molly if the adult food you are feeding is not high quality.

If Molly has cat flu there does not seem much point in vaccinating her against it. She will already have manufactured her own antibodies. In any case, an initial infection with one of the cat flu viruses (herpes or calici) would have cleared up long ago. She has been with you for weeks with no opportunity to catch it in that time. Incubation periods are 5-10 days. In any case the cat flu vaccines do not prevent a cat catching the viruses, they only claim to reduce the severity of symptoms.

Have you checked the kittens' mouths especially their tongues for signs of soreness or ulcers? These babies look in perfect health to me. An unvaccinated kitten with cat flu will look very poorly unless it is a very mild strain of calici.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Please don't take the kittens away from Molly so early. They are most unlikely to be weaned so young. My girls fed their kittens until they left for their new homes long after they were eating solid food. Kitten food may be better for Molly if the adult food you are feeding is not high quality.


Molly is eating cosmo nature and now the kitten version as I had bought some in anticipation for the kittens anyway. I think it is a good quality as very few ingredients.
I have put a bit of olbas oil on a tissue and stuffed it under their bedding and it seems to have helped somewhat.

Thanks for your replies, they are very reassuring.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just a warning, only the Cosma Tuna is complete, the rest are only supplementary and should be used as only 20ish% of their food source.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Also it is best not to feed Cosma tuna food every day, because of the risk of contamination from pesticides and heavy metals. This applies to all deep sea fish.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness cuteness overload. The kittens are growing so fast too. Molly is so protective - it's very sweet

I'd call the vet again and ask over the phone what they mean. It can be overwhelming when they give you so much information in one go. Make a list of questions beforehand. 

It doesn't seem right that the vet wants mum to be separated from the kittens early but there might be a reason for it. So see ehat they say. If you're not happy with the answers then look for a second opinion - hopefully from a vet that'll do home visits so he can take a look at the kittens as well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've no idea why he wants to dry her milk up so early - I've almost never seen kittens that are starting to wean at 4 weeks let along don't need mum's milk. If I had lost a mother cat at that age I'd expect to be having to hand-feed the kittens for a couple of weeks or more.

However you can take kittens to the vets, you just need a big enough carrier, but I would check if there are noisy dogs in the waiting room before I take them in from the car.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Tigger is the first kitten to get some obvious teeth! にゃん! Miaow!
The others teeth are also coming through but can't see as clearly as Tiggers


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness ginger cuteness overload *swoons* they are just beautiful


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Squuuuueeeeeee look how cute he is and those little teeth! Look very healthy and very happy!  :Cat:Cat


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Adorable! Mmm, wish I had room for another ginger


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am worried that Olbas oil, even the fumes, would be toxic for the kittens....personally I would remove any trace of it from their room
Gorgeous kitties btw


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I am worried that Olbas oil, even the fumes, would be toxic for the kittens....personally I would remove any trace of it from their room
> Gorgeous kitties btw


Noted thanks. Although I am using it on advice from the vet for Molly's nose.
I am changing their box today. Will make sure only Molly gets the vapours and not the little ones.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Today's pics!
Starting to venture out of the box now!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Today's pics!
> Starting to venture out of the box now!


I think I am in love!! Shadow is absolutely beautiful and Angel has the most gorgeous little face (they're all unbelievably gorgeous of course!!).


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

kitten broodiness overload !!! They are just soooooo gorgeous , more pics please !


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> Today's pics!
> Starting to venture out of the box now!


They are so gorgeous! Thanks for the lovely photos! xxx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry not posted for a few days, the kittens have developed so much since!
I made a little cat tent after seeing the idea in the CPS mag at the vets. They love it and it was so easy to make.
They were 4 weeks old on Monday!
They've all started using the litter tray already after just a few accidents. Good thing there is dark laminate floor in my room!
Gingersnap and Angel like their wet food the most so far, the others aren't really interested.
Gingersnap did his first poo (that I know of) in the litter tray today as well. It's a good thing I was there as it didn't 'let go' and got left on the edge of the litter box! Thank God it didn't get left somewhere else, hehe...
Milo is looking like he will be medium to long haired and has developed such a regal look in his face.
Angel is such a cutie and loves a cuddle. 
Tigger is always bounding around the room at high speed.
Shadow is a quiet cutie, very sweet little boy.
Gingersnap has sticky eyes and I've been cleaning them twice a day and seems to be clearing up.

Hope you guys are all well.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Sorry not posted for a few days, the kittens have developed so much since!
> I made a little cat tent after seeing the idea in the CPS mag at the vets. They love it and it was so easy to make.
> They were 4 weeks old on Monday!
> They've all started using the litter tray already after just a few accidents. Good thing there is dark laminate floor in my room!
> ...


Thank you for the update! I searched for this thread yesterday to check I hadn't missed any 

Look how much they're growing! It's madness, they're getting so big now and looking very healthy and well looked after, so well done you 

How is Mum doing? Xx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

They are all ridiculously cute! <3 
Love little Angel.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are looking fantastic :Cat:Cat lovely plump kittens


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all the lovely pics, only just seen them.
Wow they are all gorgeous, and mum as well, Just love little Angel.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for the update xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased they are all coming along so well, they look beautiful and Mum.


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!
Kittens are almost 6 weeks now, eating solids, going pee pee n poo poo hehehe!
They are jumping and climbing everywhere, chasing Molly's tail and play fighting galore.
Milo is now King Milo as he is so regal and fluffy and a sleepyhead too, Angel is a little licker, Shadow is a sweetheart, Tigger is a nut ball and Gingersnap is well just Ginger!

Molly still sneezes but it hasn't affected the kittens thank God so makes me wonder if she has grass up her nose rather than a cold or an illness of any kind.

We have one definite home and another maybe home so far, so let's see.
Will be organising Molly for spaying in the near future.
We may end up keeping two kittens AND Molly at this rate, we are just in love!

P.s. sorry the pics upload at the wrong angle, not sure how to rotate them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adorable :Cat Lovely to see them coming along so well


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Ooh they are gorgeous,no wonder your thinking of keeping two.
A real credit to you, well done.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

They have grown so big!!! And are so beautiful 

I still have such a soft spot for Milo and Angel  but they're all so precious!

It's fantastic to see them grow and to be kept updated, you've done so brilliantly! If it wasn't for you, Molly and her babies futures could have been so very different - So Well done xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They look beautiful. Not sure I could let any of them go.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Charity said:


> They look beautiful. Not sure I could let any of them go.


I was thinking the same thing! They're just so precious! :Joyful
I show OH them every time @honeywillow updates us with photo's, in the hope he will give in and say we can have one!! But he has put his foot down and said no haha


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

honeywillow said:


> Mmmwah, love you Lil sis


Awwww this pic is just adorable aren't they just the most beautiful sweethearts. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Although I haven't commented, I've followed your story and huge congratulations on how beautiful and healthy the kittens are mum are - well done you! :Happy
Please tell me the tabby kitten has a home or I might have to kitten-nap him - such a cutie xx


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Aw, shucks, you are all so lovely!
They will be great pets wherever they end up, my kids and nephews have had plenty of positive interaction with them so they are used to human contact.

I think they need worming soon don't they?

Just ordered a dangler toy as they seem to like fingers a bit too much lol.
They've also started trying to pounce on each other, it's so cute!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwww well done to you


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Aaaw that pic is so cute, they look so contented, and so beautiful but where is the lovely Angel.?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Honeys mum said:


> Aaaw that pic is so cute, they look so contented, and so beautiful but where is the lovely Angel.?


Here you go..


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Aaah thankyou honeywiiow, what lovely pics, she is gorgeous, bless her.x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

honeywillow said:


> Here you go..


My goodness, I am just in love with her! Her little face!! She's just so gorgeous x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my what beautiful kittens. 









Viv xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

honeywillow said:


> Just ordered a dangler toy as they seem to like fingers a bit too much lol.
> They've also started trying to pounce on each other, it's so cute!


Oh my! Is the front kitten Gingersnap? I NEED him


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do  The kittens are lovely, don't know how you will decide which ones to keep


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I missed this thread and have just read all of it 

What a lovely thing that you have done to take on this beautiful girl, well done you!

Her kittens are utterly adorable! :Cat :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

honeywillow said:


> I think they need worming soon don't they?


You can worm them now with Panacur - the paste is easiest, I find, and is available online (cheapest place) without a vet's prescription. From about 6 weeks they can have kitten Millbemax but you need to get that from your vet. Mum can be wormed with Panacur too.
Just editing to add, what a delightful little gang they are :Cat - so cute :Cat:Cat


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JTK79 said:


> What a wonderful thing to do  The kittens are lovely, don't know how you will decide which ones to keep


Do you know which kitties you are keeping @honeywillow ? I'd find it so hard to let go!!


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes I know it's so hard to decide! I really have fallen in love with King Milo and his fluffiness! 
My son really wants to keep Shadow.
My daughters want to keep them all lol! 
Even my husband wants to keep them all! But I really don't think 8 cats would work!
They are so much fun everyday!
Angel is such a love too, I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I have just read this thread from start to finish and it is wonderful! Well done for rescuing Molly when she needed it so badly. You have been well rewarded with this fabulous experience and such beautiful, adorable kittens! I think they were meant to find you!
How is Poppy now?
I don't know how you will ever choose which to keep! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not sure I could decide if I'm honest


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Cedar said:


> How is Poppy now?


She's still visiting the garden but seems to be being looked after by another neighbour so we're not too worried about her. She's a big girl and apparently well fed.

If we could I would keep Milo, Angel and Shadow, but I doubt we could afford to keep 6 cats long term!


----------

